# Star Citizen based furry rp



## Fauna the Soul Vixen (Aug 27, 2016)

Hi everyone, Fauna here <3 I was wondering if any of you lovely furries would like to rp with me <3 The idea is based on Star citizen; the space sim currently in development. My character, Fauna, is a female kitty that is part of the UEE exploration corporation. She looks like how she looks in my avatar, although instead of the maid outfit, she wears a black and red military-style uniform, consisting of a futuristic captain's jacket with the front a little loose to show off her cleavage, a black V neck shirt, a short red velvet skirt, red stockings with black bows and ankle medium heel boots (4 inches). Her jacket collar and her right shoulder have the insignia for captain on them. Her ship is the Anvil Aerospace's Carrack, which she has called "The Angel of Retribution", it carries a origin 315P explorer in its hanger and has a small medical center and workship near the bottom of the ship.

Would anyone like to rp this with me? if so, reply down below with your character's name, rank, your ship (choose from any of the ones on the Roberts space industries website) or what ship you serve on and a general description of what he/she looks like.


----------



## Millenium110 (Nov 18, 2016)

I would love to RP with you, but I'm unfamiliar with the game you're basing it off of. I have an idea that might mesh well with the setting though. If you'd like to discuss the details, we can move this conversation to Skype, Discord, (both of which I have), or some other medium of your choice. I thought that maybe I could use a character that is being transferred to your character's staff, if that makes sense.


----------



## Corleona (Nov 18, 2016)

Captain, ship is M50 interceptor Ship name The Corleon Dart, Same as profile pic but always in his perfect fit dress uniform in Light blue and has a all black cane and Jet black dress shoes shined to perfection. He's a fast flying well polished leader who is not easily tempted.


----------



## InpuOsirisson (Nov 18, 2016)

Maybe...


----------

